# Do you decorate inside?



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

When I go on YouTube to see other's home haunts, their videos are almost always outside their house. I was wondering, how many people decorate the inside of their house too?


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Most if my decorations at the moment are for inside the house, it wasn't until the last 3 or so years that I started buying decorations specifically for outside the house.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Of course. Inside is decked out more than the outside.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Absolutely! From the curb to the back fence including every room in the house.


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Haha good. Even though we buy new decor every year, it's hard to find places to put things on the inside. It's pretty packed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh yes. Every room in the house is decorated! I decorate inside and out. I have way too many indoor decorations...yet I just keep buying and making more, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If you check the forum in the Fall...maybe September-ish into October...you will see we usually have an Indoor Decorations thread where we post our awesome inside stuff. There was one last year. 

Here is last years thread, if you wanted to peek through it!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/137793-indoor-decorations-2014-a.html?highlight=2014+Indoor+Decorations+Thread


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

So far all of my decorating has been indoors (except jack o' lanterns outside). Hoping to move it outdoors too though!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Just a little bit indoors - my daughters have appropriated some of their favorite decorations to use in their rooms year round. Also my wife puts out a few touches during October - candles, towels, soaps. I mostly concentrate on outside, the garage haunt and any windows facing the front - plenty for my attention during Fall.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I decorate every last room in my house. I look forward to living Halloween all year long and when I decorate im the happiest I am all year long


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kingofpain86 said:


> Haha good. Even though we buy new decor every year, it's hard to find places to put things on the inside. It's pretty packed.


im pretty ridiculous with it. I take down all of my curtains and change them out. I put up Halloween shower curtains and even replace the rugs on the floor with Halloween ones, I take the pictures off of the walls and replace them with my Halloween ones. take all of the what knots off of the shelves and replace them with my Halloween stuff. its like moving out! it seems like a lot of work but im so happy to do it just because I want to see all of my things so badly. Also it gives me a chance to clean everything. kind of like spring cleaning


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yes I decorate inside and out more inside cause I throw a party and don't have to worry about my stuff being stolen .


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

booswife02 said:


> im pretty ridiculous with it. I take down all of my curtains and change them out. I put up Halloween shower curtains and even replace the rugs on the floor with Halloween ones, I take the pictures off of the walls and replace them with my Halloween ones. take all of the what knots off of the shelves and replace them with my Halloween stuff. its like moving out! it seems like a lot of work but im so happy to do it just because I want to see all of my things so badly. Also it gives me a chance to clean everything. kind of like spring cleaning


Very cool. When do you start putting your stuff up? We don't go that crazy but we bring a few things up daily starting September 1st.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I used to decorate inside, our haunt is so big now that all of our resources are spent on outdoor decs.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Does my wife decorate the inside? Yes. 

Do I let the 1000ish people we have over on Halloween inside? Hell no. 



Inside is for us. Outside is for the public.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I do more inside because I see that 24/7/31 while others only see the outside one night.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

oh yeah we go nuts inside, takes us 3 wks or so to get it done, we've had a Halloween party the Saturday before Halloween for the last 17 yrs or so, sooo much fun putting it up... suuux takin it down lol


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

spookydave said:


> oh yeah we go nuts inside, takes us 3 wks or so to get it done, we've had a Halloween party the Saturday before Halloween for the last 17 yrs or so, sooo much fun putting it up... suuux takin it down lol


I have a party too so that's why most of my stuff up until the last few years has been indoors. I love putting it up but hate taking it down so I usually take the outdoor stuff down the week after Halloween but wait until the week of thanksgiving to take down the indoor stuff so I can just switch everything straight from Halloween to Christmas. Lazy of me maybe but it works for me lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The take down for anyone who does a lot of decorating for any holiday is the worst. For me it always goes away faster than it goes up. Or maybe just because I've looked at it for a month or so I'm just extra ready for it to be gone. We don't have a big house so all the decor can make one feel a bit claustrophobic after a while.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I decorate more inside simply because we don't get any trick-or-treaters.I put up a little graveyard scene in the front yard, and some simple ghosts in the tree, but otherwise, it's all indoors.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

EVERYWHERE!! That is where I decorated. Except for the bathroom and the storage room now that I am thinking about it. Most of the stuff stays up all year long.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

All outdoors. i haven't done inside for many years because all of our attention is focused on our walkthrough.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

If by decorating you count props and masks and heads scattered around the house, then yes, I decorate inside. 

I don't have a party so there's no sense of urgency to set up anything inside, plus I'm so busy with the outside, there is no time for the inside.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I use to decorate a lot more inside.... but these days, with all I've got going on OUTSIDE the house, not so much anymore!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Heck yeah, I decorate most of the inside of my house. But barely anything outside.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kingofpain86 said:


> Very cool. When do you start putting your stuff up? We don't go that crazy but we bring a few things up daily starting September 1st.



I start mid September. I try to have everything inside done by October 1st so we can enjoy it all month long. It gives me about 15 days or so to get that done. 

October 1st I start on the Outside. Its a little different since we moved here to Minnesota. THey don't really decorate outside much here. Its pretty sad. THe ones who do decorate put it up the day before Halloween. THe wind and cold are so bad here. I have always lived on military bases where we put it up the whole month long and everyone drives around the neighborhood checking out each others things. I was sad to see civilian life wasn't the same. I still try though. Maybe I can inspire them to put some things out.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Does my wife decorate the inside? Yes.
> 
> Do I let the 1000ish people we have over on Halloween inside? Hell no.
> 
> ...


Same Here UnOrthodOx we decorate the inside for us, the outside is for the public. I wouldn't care if I lived out in the woods id still decorate our house. I do it for myself and my family.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is a great thread! I find it interesting how many don't bother to do inside or ONLY inside.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

We do the entire house inside for our parties, blowmolds and inflatables outside but by far the bulk of the decorating and all animatronics are inside. 

https://youtu.be/pXfaEHsxf08?list=PLkJSBIKfnc2NIWKrm4K7hXTyQqJg0ih19

There are many advantages inside, more control of the environment.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice job, creepy magic!


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I probably have more decorations inside my house than on the outside!


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

We decorate pretty much every room in the house. I'm also pretty sure every door has something on it. (One of the bedrooms always has a jointed scarecrow on it. We've named him Sammy.)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Every inch of space I can find!


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

fennyann said:


> I probably have more decorations inside my house than on the outside!


Same here. I decorate more inside than outside.


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

This is my gothic gate from Halloween 2014.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Sadly, I can't trust my neighbors, even though this is still a pretty good neighborhood, so my interior decoration is very, very extensive. Very.


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

When my kiddo was younger I decorated outside almost exclusively to avoid broken decorations and extra cleaning. Now that he's a teen (and my cat is through with all kitten deviousness) we decorate inside more than before but it is confined mainly to the living room. But this year I plan to decorate inside even more to include the kitchen and bathroom  Since my hubby will be deployed during this Halloween I'm giving myself a little more free reign to decorate inside and out to distract myself from him being away.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

vintage looking decor go inside for my household


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Decorate inside? FOR SURE! Outside I can only decorate the day of, I decorate inside for me, so I can enjoy it all month long! Plus we have an open house so it needs to be decorated for that.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Inside the BPPOS, everyday is Halloween, but I do go over the top nuts during the season. Now, as for outside, we used to put the whole enchilada up in early September, but ever since a few years ago, when some freaks stole about a thousand dollars and twenty years of collectible decos out of our yard, we throw everything up on H day, and take it down by midnight.


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

I always decorate the inside more than the outside. First of all, I live in an apartment, so I don't have much of an option. (Still extensively decorate the entryway, though!) When we lived in a house, I decorated outside, but not a lot of props due to weather. The props I did use were big/very fastened/very out of reach just in case anybody felt tempted to take anything.

There's also the problem with people who don't share the love of Halloween...we actually had people leave "Don't celebrate Halloween! It is the Devil's day! Turn to Jesus" cards and letters several times...oh well.

Edited to add last year's indoor décor pictures!

https://www.flickr.com/gp/chromachord/1F5Hxa


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I decorate inside!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My indoor décor has been taken down a few notches since my kids are grown and gone. When they were young, we decorated every inch of the house and made a lot of the decorations ourselves. The Halloween issue of Family Fun magazine provided lots of ideas and we made everything we could!
Now, I have much less tolerance for "stuff" and I get really claustrophobic with the clutter of knick-knacks so my indoor décor is now much more subtle. I decorate my fireplace, replace throw pillows, table runners, kitchen linens, etc. with fall/Halloween themed ones, and set up a few of my spooky town buildings. This year I am especially excited because we converted my son's old room into a home library and I will 10 linear feet of space on top of the bookcase wall to display my village!


----------



## America's Pumpkin Patches (Jun 5, 2015)

I actually have a Halloween room in my house where I decorate year round. It is a separate room in our finished basement.


----------



## Dark Lord Jovan (Aug 7, 2010)

My inside decorations stay up all year long, usually due to laziness. This past year at Christmas, my uncle included them in his recitation of The Night Before Christmas. "The ears were hung from the chandelier with care . . ."


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Hell yeah I decorate inside!!!


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

I keep my house like this all year.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Only if there's a party that year - then almost every room (except bedrooms) are done up. If no party, just fun knick knacks pillows here or there.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Hell yes. Most of my decorations are for indoors due to years of apartment living, and buying for my Halloween wedding. Now that I have a yard, I'm focusing more on stuff I can put outside instead, but I can't not decorate at least a little inside. I don't always put all of it out, there's a lot, unless there's a party and it looks like my oldest wants a halloween/monster high 8th birthday party and her birthday is 2 weeks before halloween, so it's pretty much all going to get used this year. The inside stuff ends up mostly being for me. It makes me happy, so why not?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have stuff out all year long including the paper mache gargoyle I made last year. Since the remodel is 85% finished and we have a baby now, decorating indoors will be a priority this year, in fact I've already started in our dining room. May do some decorating outside if time permits, but we don't have any TOTers so it's all strictly for our benefit.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

If 'decorating' counts favorite props and statues and artwork up year round, then yes, decorate inside - but that's for our personal enjoyment, and not something people who come to see the yard haunt ever witness.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> I start mid September. I try to have everything inside done by October 1st so we can enjoy it all month long. It gives me about 15 days or so to get that done.
> 
> October 1st I start on the Outside. Its a little different since we moved here to Minnesota. THey don't really decorate outside much here. Its pretty sad. THe ones who do decorate put it up the day before Halloween. THe wind and cold are so bad here. I have always lived on military bases where we put it up the whole month long and everyone drives around the neighborhood checking out each others things. I was sad to see civilian life wasn't the same. I still try though. Maybe I can inspire them to put some things out.


Booswife02, you moved to the wrong part of Minnesota! I live in **** Rapids, which is right next door to Anoka, Halloween Capitol of the World. We have folks decorating their houses and yards throughout October. I grew up in Brooklyn Center and Brooklyn Park, both of which were pretty strong with the yard decorations and general acceptance of trick or treating. I'm sad your neighborhood isn't getting into the spirit! Maybe they just need a little inspiration! But you're right about the cold! It can be hard to get into the spirit when you have to wear a winter coat over your costume. 


Most of my decorations are inside decorations, but that's only because I lived in an apartment for so long before we bought our house. I'm slowly building up the outside decorations. I still love to decorate inside, though. For me, my husband, and for our party. We usually have the party in the garage (throw up black tarps, hang ghosts from the ceiling, protect my carpets from beer spills), but people have to go inside to use the bathroom. One of my favorite things about Halloween is listening to spooky music and/or Darkness Radio podcasts while decorating. I do the same thing for Christmas....except I listen to Christmas music.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Most of our decorations are outside, but there's still a fair bit inside too. I decorate the shelves in our dining room & the dining table, the mantel in our family room (and I bought fabric this year to do the family room throw pillows in a Halloween vibe), I put a few small touches in the guest bathroom, and last year, for the first time, we made a curiosity/witches cabinet with a wall of lenticular family portraits. 

We host a sort of open-house on Halloween where friends & neighbors will hang out before/after/during Trick or Treating. Outside we have tables, chairs & our firepit, and inside we have a buffet table & drinks. So people mingle all around. 

This year I'm hoping to decorate earlier than we normally do. It's a lot of work, especially with two little ones underfoot, so I feel like the more time I have, the better!


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Absolutely, but with two curious cats underfoot, and the addition of my sister and my 4 year old niece to my household this year, I'm gonna have to get extra creative.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

My house is fully decorated inside. I actually need to start decorating the outside a little more!


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

*Inside*

Yes I do a lot of decorating inside just about every room


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

I only decorate in the inside! We don't get TOT's on our street, it's dark and there are only 4 other houses that do not participate in Halloween. I don't really need anyone to see it though, it's pretty much all for me. My family doesn't get excited about Halloween, they tolerate it. Although I think if I ever decided to stop decorating they might be a little disappointed.


----------



## kgfox1 (Aug 19, 2015)

I guess I buck that trend. I throw a Halloween party every year so I mostly do indoor decorations. I put up a small graveyard outside but almost all my animatronics are indoors.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I had a lot of indoor decorations that I started with from when we had our restaurant, so the inside of the house was always more decorated than the outside. The outside caught up when we bought the new house with its huge yard. I felt bad that no one could enjoy what we did inside so the 2nd season here I started inviting some kids in, at 1st they were afraid to come in, so I'd tell them you can bring your mom along.........thats how it all got started. Parents coming in would say....."OMG, I have to go get my husband". Next season it was families, all of them plus grandma & grandpa.

Things got pretty hairy over the next few years, as the numbers rose in how many we had(We're at 600 these days) it was a problem getting them in & out the front door.....that all changed when we decided to decorate every room except the bedrooms. They wait in line an hour, come through the front door,decorated foyer, hallway & bath room, stop in the dining room for a family photo that i take & post online, get their treats & popcorn & brownies in the kitchen, stop to glance in the living room which is the funeral parlor, go out the back kitchen door into the garage where there is another big scene and out the garage door. Over the years we have added more & more outside, then included the back deck of the house, from that we housed more scenes in pop up tents. That's where we are now. I just bought another pop up tent for a new scene.

I'll tell ya we never looked back after the 1st kid came through the front door. Its just magical inside with all the crap I have! lol. While taking pictures I get to visit with everyone and they are all so gracious as to what we do. Also I'd like to mention that after 9 seasons of doing this nothing has ever been stolen. Last year I was so sick and still am and we did not open the house, just handed out candy in driveway, the amount of disappointed people .......it was unbelievable. Nobody was more disappointed than me. We had made plans to have help but when no one showed up, it was impossible for us to handle alone. This year we're gonna wing it. I'm more sick, Jerry is gonna be 74, Joe can't do anything and the one man that helped us every Halloween, passed away. Thing is I don't ever want to go through another Halloween like last year. Every season I look forward to getting all my stuff out and putting it up. Its like visiting old friends. And now we have so many people that make this their Halloween, they look forward to it.
So may the Force be with us this year, that's why we are staring to decorate now! God help us!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

spookydave said:


> oh yeah we go nuts inside, takes us 3 wks or so to get it done, we've had a Halloween party the Saturday before Halloween for the last 17 yrs or so, sooo much fun putting it up... suuux takin it down lol


Pretty much the same situation. This year we are throwing it the Friday before Halloween, tho. But yea, pretty extensive decorating based on our party theme.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Danny-Girl said:


> Yes I do a lot of decorating inside just about every room


Thats what I'm talking about ! that looks great. I've used the stone wall scene setter as well for several different themes. How many rolls did it take to cover your walls??


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Kingofpain86: I didn't read all of the other posts in this thread, I just read your post so I might be repeating some things; having said that: We have just really started decorating at something approaching a serious level. That means: for the first time ever a Halloween tree, a Halloween wreathe ( already hanging on our door), SEWING not buying not just one but two costumes, making ornaments for the Halloween tree, making an Oogie Boogie outdoor prop that stands 4+ feet tall. So you see most of what we are doing is to be displayed inside our home, for us and our guests enjoyment-but mostly for us. I think it is safe to safe that a large portion of the folks here decorate inside as well as outside.


----------



## SpookLabs (Sep 6, 2015)

last year i did a window projector that made it look like skeletons were fighting each other in my living room. freaked a kid out and he wanted to come inside and see what was happening


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I definitely do a lot more decorating inside than outside. Partly because I live in a townhouse so I don't really have a front yard and because I am out of town the second half of the month to work at a haunt so I don't want to worry about leaving too much outside while away. 

A lot of the inside decor is left up year round but I am now starting to get my lights out to hang around. I will be sure to post pictures once I have everything out.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

inside all the way. I have tapered down this year though


----------



## _The_Void__ (Aug 25, 2015)

So far my mantel is decorated!


----------



## AlterEg0 (Sep 27, 2010)

My inside & outside approaches are very different. In order to placate the mrs, who doesn't share the same dark passion as I do, the outside is where I can put up my decor that has a dark, scary side to it. The inside is all about the "cute" stuff - a Halloween village set that I add to each year, pumpkins, happy ghosts & happy skeletons, etc. I guess it's more kid friendly.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I will admit that my inside decorations have grown thanks to all my Secret Reaper Gifts!!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

_The_Void__ said:


> So far my mantel is decorated!
> 
> View attachment 254184


love this!!!!


----------

